# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  ***Test's Stash***

## testosterona

here it is fellers, nice little stash of mine. nice eh?

sustonon 250, eq 300, deca 300, test e 300, test cyp 200, AND winny caps!

----------


## Seajackal

Nice looking labels, bro good luck with your next cycle. Thanks for sharing
these stuffs pics, man!  :Smilie:

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Nice pic.

----------


## MichaelCC

looks UGL to me, but with nice labels  :Smilie:

----------


## testosterona

> looks UGL to me, but with nice labels


yep, they're UG products. good lables though eh? check out those test e bottles and that eq bottle, both 20mls and filled to THE NECK. he couldn't have squeezed another drop in those puppies!

here is another UGl product, a little blury though

----------


## lifter540

nice pics, ive seen those around u recommend the ugl?

the pics at the top

----------


## testosterona

pm sent

----------

